# I Don't Like It When People Say ... sayings people trot out that make you angry ...



## Greyson (Aug 31, 2017)

I DON'T LIKE IT WHEN PEOPLE SAY ...'I have paid my debt to society' ... usually said in a self righteous defensive manner. What they should say is 'I have had a slap on the wrist and got off really lightly, I will never be able to undo the pain I have caused other people.'
.


----------



## Trade (Aug 31, 2017)

I don't like it when people say Dude, Dude.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2017)

Let's see, how about, you look good for your age? Wrong thing to say to a woman. Or calm down, often said by some men who are affronted by ladies expressing strong opinions.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 31, 2017)

"Everything will be all right," when clearly it won't.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2017)

I'll get right back to you........sure they will.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 1, 2017)

I hate people ending sentences in prepositions!  One of our daughters is always asking "Where are you at?"  It's supposed to be "Where are you?"  Leave the preposition off the end of the sentence!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 1, 2017)

'you know,you know'


----------



## Lolly (Sep 1, 2017)

I hate it when people say..  "You know me, I'll always be honest with you".... Well... sometimes honesty is not the best policy... it can be unnecessarily hurtful and used as excuse for being insulting.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 1, 2017)

"I say this because I'm concerned about you."


----------



## Robusta (Sep 1, 2017)

"Hardworking American"   Good God; what an overused hackneyed phrase.
Got news for you politicians and others. There are a hell of a lot of Americans that are *NOT *hardworking.  
I despise pandering!


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Sep 1, 2017)

Guys,Dude,Bro ........ to me - it's disrespectful. I also hate the saying .... ( and usually the person saying it ).." If you're not part of the solution . you're part of the problem".
I've bitten my tongue so many times , I'm surprised I can still talk !


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2017)

Another overused phrase:  It is what it is.


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2017)

"Life is too short". What. Would you rather live to be 200?


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2017)

"To say the least."     ugh!


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 1, 2017)

Trade said:


> I don't like it when people say Dude, Dude.



I know the feeling.  L.O.L.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 1, 2017)

I am surprised to hear people say 'Good on you'.  It was always 'Good for you'.  It has morphed.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2017)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> I hate people ending sentences in prepositions!  One of our daughters is always asking "Where are you at?"  It's supposed to be "Where are you?"  Leave the preposition off the end of the sentence!!



  "One should  never  use a preposition to end a sentence with !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2017)

"To make a long story short"......it never does.


----------



## Trade (Sep 1, 2017)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> I hate people ending sentences in prepositions!  One of our daughters is always asking "Where are you at?"  It's supposed to be "Where are you?"  Leave the preposition off the end of the sentence!!



I see. So you're one of those.


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2017)

"My bad".


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 1, 2017)

I dislike all kinds of 'pat' expressions, but at the top of my peeves list are various popular expressions about 'the Past'-
as in 'Don't bring up the Past,'  'Living in the Past,'  and even 'The Past is the Past.'  
I've read/heard these examples in recent years when someone wants to get the better of you in a disagreement or argument that hasn't been resolved, to cause people to doubt themselves, and to claim sensible values are no longer relevant.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2017)

Just a second. It's usually 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2017)

...and "Someday" is usually never


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 1, 2017)

Have a nice day. I doubt the workers who are told to say that really care if I have a nice day or not. Just goodbye is enough for me. Recently the cashiers have been saying at checkout, did you find everything you wanted? I told the cashier to tell her boss I was looking for lower prices but they didn't have any.


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2017)

Can you imagine the grocery checkout clerk having to ask everyone coming through the line "paper or plastic bag"? I even get tired of answering.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 1, 2017)

Oh, I have another one:  these days, nobody 'does' anything 'wrong,' it's just 'poor choices' or 'bad decisions.'  GAHH!!!!


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2017)

This thread is so cathartic to vent (second time I've said that today, I should be all healed by now). 

"It's not about the destination. It's about the journey". Now, who wouldn't prefer the destination without having to deal with the journey lol. Just gimme.


----------



## Trade (Sep 1, 2017)

Lara said:


> "My bad".



That's one of my favorite expressions!


----------



## Trade (Sep 1, 2017)

Lara said:


> Can you imagine the grocery checkout clerk having to ask everyone coming through the line "paper or plastic bag"? I even get tired of answering.



Everytime I go somewhere and the people that work there say a phrase that I know management has instructed them to say to everyone it annoys me. I'm not annoyed at the poor schmuck that has to say it to everyone, but at the manager that makes them do it.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 1, 2017)

"The U S of A"


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2017)

I get annoyed when young people, instead of saying, "So I said,"  say, "So I'm like."  In fact, that word "like" must be completely worn out by now!


----------



## Trade (Sep 1, 2017)

Sunny said:


> I get annoyed when young people, instead of saying, "So I said,"  say, "So I'm like."  In fact, that word "like" must be completely worn out by now!



Every era has it's slang.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 1, 2017)

Sunny said:


> I get annoyed when young people, instead of saying, "So I said,"  say, "So I'm like."  In fact, that word "like" must be completely worn out by now!



They think they're being modern, whereas it's actually been around since the Val days in the early 1980s.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 1, 2017)

Trade said:


> Every era has it's slang.



Except some are a few decades behind the times.  Sometimes it's hilarious overhearing high schoolers on the city bus!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 1, 2017)

I live in Phoenix and when I talk about the heat in the middle of July I hate when people say "At least it's a dry heat". Yes, I know the south is dripping with humidity and I also know that NYC can be miserable in the summertime but don't try to reassure me that the heat here is more tolerable by saying that it's a dry heat. When it is 118 during the day and the low is 98  it's a raw heat !


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2017)

"I could care less."....ugh. Makes me cringe.  The correct expression is "I _couldn't_ care less."

"This will only take a second."  (How many things really only take a second?)


----------



## grahamg (Sep 1, 2017)

"To be honest"


 Yes, that would be a good thing . 

Do they think we're going to say please dont be honest  ?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 1, 2017)

"What goes around comes around"

Well no. You are never going to get your stolen car back.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 1, 2017)

Heard it about 5 times today within a 20 minute period...and only at Chick-Fil-A restaurants.... When you say thank you, their response is "My Pleasure,"  I must eat there too often, and too many are doing things to be thanked for.  Gets old after awhile and is beginning to sound way too perfunctory. 

The one that is worse than fingernails on a chalkboard is "like," sometimes used 2-3 times in one sentence.  Not surprisingly, it's already been mentioned.


----------



## RiversideSue (Sep 1, 2017)

nucular

when it should be nuclear


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 1, 2017)

Katybug said:


> Heard it about 5 times today within a 20 minute period...and only at Chick-Fil-A restaurants.... When you say thank you, their response is "My Pleasure,"  I must eat there too often, and too many are doing things to be thanked for.  Gets old after awhile and is beginning to sound way too perfunctory.
> 
> The one that is worse than fingernails on a chalkboard is "like," sometimes used 2-3 times in one sentence.  Not surprisingly, it's already been mentioned.



That is great.  Here when you say thank you, the response is "No problem".  I like My Pleasure better.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2017)

irregardless

reiterated


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2017)

RiversideSue said:


> nucular
> 
> when it should be nuclear



Another one that's cringeworthy.


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 1, 2017)

Perfect.
Awesome.
At the end of the day.
Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Robusta (Sep 1, 2017)

Hot water heater

If the water is already hot ,why heat it?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 2, 2017)

WHAT YOU PEOPLE DONT KNOW as said by one of my brother in laws as he starts one of his racist rants.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 2, 2017)

Garage door opener. 

  (Psssst !    It also   CLOSES  the garage door.)


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2017)

"He's a nice guy", "She's so nice".

What does this mean?  That the person smiles in your face, has decent table manners, and isn't a serial killer? _Everyone _can be "nice" under certain circumstances. I've known of too many "nice" guys/gals who turn out to be liars, manipulators, back-biters, scammers.


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2017)

Oh my........:hide:.......nthego:


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> "He's a nice guy", "She's so nice".
> 
> What does this mean?  That the person smiles in your face, has decent table manners, and isn't a serial killer? _Everyone _can be "nice" under certain circumstances. I've known of too many "nice" guys/gals who turn out to be liars, manipulators, back-biters, scammers.



Where I'm from, 'nice' is one of the best compliments someone can say about another person-  pleasant, respectable, etc.;  doesn't mean someone's a pushover or phony.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2017)

Well, that's nice.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2017)

Falcon said:


> "One should  never  use a preposition to end a sentence with !



I thought you said proposition.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> WHAT YOU PEOPLE DONT KNOW as said by one of my brother in laws as he starts one of his racist rants.



My friend and he keeps repeating it during the conversation.

"Now listen to what I am going to tell you".       

Do I have a choice?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> My friend and he keeps repeating it during the conversation.
> 
> *"Now listen to what I am going to tell you".       *
> 
> Do I have a choice?



That's so condescending, as if you're a child.

Worse is the command to "Listen."


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> That's so condescending, as if you're a child.
> 
> Worse is the command to "Listen."



But he is so 'nice' I don't have the heart to tell him.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> But he is so 'nice' I don't have the heart to tell him.



:lofl:


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> But he is so 'nice' I don't have the heart to tell him.



Was that intended to be a jab for my post?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Was that intended to be a jab for my post?



No.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> No.



o.k., thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Trade (Sep 2, 2017)

RiversideSue said:


> nucular
> 
> when it should be nuclear



That's in one of my favorite all time movie lines!


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> o.k., thanks for clearing that up.


There's some subtle humor there.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> WHAT YOU PEOPLE DONT KNOW as said by one of my brother in laws as he starts one of his racist rants.


How I wish I was there. I just would love listening.

Now see I shouldn't have said that. People might take it the wrong way.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 3, 2017)

I don't like when someone says "bite me!" how rude!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't like when someone says "bite me!" how rude!




Yikes.   mg1:
"Bite me" is on same level as "F-off".
Deliberately rude and insulting.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 4, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Yikes.   mg1:
> "Bite me" is on same level as "F-off".
> Deliberately rude and insulting.



I have never had that first invitation yet.  I must live a sheltered life.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2017)

^^
Umm, not really.  Last time I heard it was an exchange between a couple people in a parking lot.


----------



## Greyson (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Lolly (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm not even sure how "Bite me" is really fun for the one doing the inviting...   Think about it..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2017)

*Cray* *Cray*..... errrm...is there something difficult about saying the word Crazy?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2017)

''This will hurt me more than it hurts you''............. _I doubt it... _


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2017)

I never heard anyone say *cray* for crazy. That is so like cray . Good ones, holly

How about people who say "no thank you, I'm not hungry." Then they want to eat yours when it's served and everyone else.

Oh, this one.... 
Me: what would you like to drink?
Guest: I'll have whatever you're going to have
Me: Well, there's water, ice tea, or wine
Guest: What are you having?
Me: I'm having wine. Would you like red or white?
Guest: Which one are you having?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't like when someone says "bite me!" how rude!



I've never used or really understood that expression, how is biting me hurting you at all?   But, I think bite me or kiss my a$$ might be taken as an invitation by some men, so that's one reason I don't use those terms.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 4, 2017)

Lara said:


> I never heard anyone say *cray* for crazy. That is so like cray . Good ones, holly
> 
> How about people who say "no thank you, I'm not hungry." Then they want to eat yours when it's served and everyone else.
> 
> ...



For me it is usually someone asking me where I would like to have dinner and then shooting down each place that I mention for one reason or another.

Usually after fifteen minutes of this passive aggressive banter they end up choosing the restaurant.

Then when we get to the restaurant and discuss the menu it continues with little comments like, we don't need a drink do we? or are you sure you should have the fried seafood, etc...

There are worse things than dining alone, LOL!!!


----------



## Katybug (Sep 4, 2017)

I cringe hearing acrossed for across, and I hear it from some who are well educated.

I'm "down" =  Count me in, or that works for me.

What's up?  *Or even worse*..."Sup?"

_The last 2 are usually youth speak, but both irritate me._


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh, how could I have forgotten to add this one:  "EVERYBODY!"

I only heard this once as a young adult, but I think my age group started it and now it's everywhere-  whenever somebody does something wrong, they claim "EVERYBODY" does it!  
and the past-tense:  "WE ALL"-  like 'but didn't WE ALL" do whatever.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 4, 2017)

Another corny, overused, trite, shopworn phrase that's usually heard when you tell someone of a smart plan or a good idea is: _"THERE YA GO!"

_
HiDesertHal


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 4, 2017)

I dislike hearing someone say they 'hate' something or someone.  Hate is too harsh an emotion for anything but absolute worst offences.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2017)

Not sure if I mentioned this, but the rude modern habit of addressing people with 'HEY!"  I rarely hear it in person, it's usually emails and texts-  business-related.  I even received a bunch of them during the last election, individuals asking me to work for their Hillary campaign (haha)-  "HEY! This is Jennifer!"  etc.  Beyond rude!!


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh, and one I was starting to address on my blog, heard it from various individuals:  "People are the same everywhere."  
If you've moved/traveled as much as I have, it's a very misleading statement.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 4, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Not sure if I mentioned this, but the rude modern habit of addressing people with 'HEY!"  I rarely hear it in person, it's usually emails and texts-  business-related.  I even received a bunch of them during the last election, individuals asking me to work for their Hillary campaign (haha)-  "HEY! This is Jennifer!"  etc.  Beyond rude!!



 I use "HEY" a lot, but always followed with the person's name.  Like right on this Forum:  "Hey Falcon....."

Hal


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> I use "HEY" a lot, but always followed with the person's name.  Like right on this Forum:  "Hey Falcon....."
> 
> Hal



From my POV that's different, just trying to capture the person's attention.  Kinda like 'Yoo-hoo!!!!!'  layful:
My beef, though, is when people use it as a replacement for 'hello,' 'good morning,' or some other similar polite greeting.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 4, 2017)

Yo  Hal !   What's smokin'  ?


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Yo  Hal !   What's smokin'  ?



You're really a teenager in disguise, aren't you?  layful:


----------



## SpicyTweed (Sep 4, 2017)

"I don't mean to interrupt, but" followed by them interrupting.  Of course, they bloody well meant to interrupt!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 5, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Yo  Hal !   What's smokin'  ?



Well I see that YOU are!

HDH


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 5, 2017)

Ha Ha!  You folks think that "Bite Me" is rude...

In rough Gardena High School, which I attended in the early 1950's, the bada$$es would say "Eat Me," which was much more hostile!

HiDesertHal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 5, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> You're really a teenager in disguise, aren't you?  layful:



Janice, are you referring to Falcon or Myself as being the target of that "Teenager" remark?

Thank you,
Hal


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 5, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Janice, are you referring to Falcon or Myself as being the target of that "Teenager" remark?
> 
> Thank you,
> Hal



Falcon-  his 'Yo Hal what's smokin' comment.  
Didn't intend my comment to be rude, though, just humorous.


----------



## Linda W. (Sep 7, 2017)

Sometimes when people tell you "just get over it" they don't mean it in a good way! And I believe in trying to get over something that is bad, but you have to do it in your own time and your own way.


----------



## Trade (Sep 7, 2017)

People who refer to the Democratic party as "the left.


----------



## Greyson (Sep 7, 2017)

Trade said:


> People who refer to the Democratic party as "the left.


WHAT A GREAT MOVIE


----------



## Aurora (Sep 10, 2017)

It could be worse. Everyone says that, no matter what happens
Speakers mean to be kind but it sounds tactless.and insensitive.
They are sugar coating the problem.

Take one day at a time. Should I take 2 days at a time??


----------



## twinkles (Feb 7, 2018)

i have a friend that says( can i be honest with you )then she will tell me something--i should say tell me a lie i will believe it anyway


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 7, 2018)

"Know what I mean??"


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 7, 2018)

"I'm just sayin."   

Ugh.   So tired of that.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh, and my all-time favorite...    "It is what it is."     :doh:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 7, 2018)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> I hate people ending sentences in prepositions!  One of our daughters is always asking "Where are you at?"  It's supposed to be "Where are you?"  Leave the preposition off the end of the sentence!!



Would you believe that "they" now say that this is acceptable?? Grates on my nerves every time. Mrs. Goad`s 7th grade English class really hammered that lesson into me lol.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 7, 2018)

A waitress that addresses a mixed group as "you guys".


----------



## Lara (Feb 7, 2018)

Old idioms that are disgusting if you think about them. I said to my daughter the other day "that would be like cutting your nose off to spite your face" and you should have seen her confused, and shocked looked. It just came out before I gave it much thought but kids today haven't heard those idioms before and don't know what they mean.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2018)

"Whatever"


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 8, 2018)

"If I can do it, you can do it!"

The person saying that may be more skilled at the task and have more mental or physical endurance than most others.

It would be more accurate for them to say "You probably can't do this."

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 8, 2018)

Greyson said:


> WHAT A GREAT MOVIE



That line from "Cool Hand Luke" by Strother Martin is misquoted, sir!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 8, 2018)

> It could be worse. Everyone says that, no matter what happens



I hate that too...Only because it's normally true......:wiggle:


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 8, 2018)

But you have so much time on your hands, you are retired!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 8, 2018)

Trade said:


> People who refer to the Democratic party as "the left.



 Trade:

''You'll notice that we say "_And to the Republic for which it stands_", not  "_And to the Democracy for which it stands"
_
Harry


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 9, 2018)

At least for the time being we're not being required to say, "And to the oligarchy for which it stands."


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2018)

Uh oh, politics alert!


----------



## twinkles (Feb 9, 2018)

i/ve got too much on my plate


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 9, 2018)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> I hate people ending sentences in prepositions!  One of our daughters is always asking "Where are you at?"  It's supposed to be "Where are you?"  Leave the preposition off the end of the sentence!!



Well no.  Where are you at means you are in the middle of a sentence.  Where are you means I'm at the corner of walk and don't walk.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 9, 2018)

What goes around comes around?   No it doesn't.  If someone steals your wallet you aren't going to get it back.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 9, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> What goes around comes around?   No it doesn't.  If someone steals your wallet you aren't going to get it back.



It means someone is going to steal from him. You're out of the picture long before then.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 9, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Uh oh, politics alert!



I find it interesting that you didn't respond to Trade's 9/7/17 post, Greyson's 9/7/17 post or HiDesertHal's response yesterday.

Was the word "oligarchy" too much of a trigger for you to ignore?


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 9, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Trade:
> 
> ''You'll notice that we say "_...And to the Republic for which it stands.._.", not "..._And to the Democracy for which it stands_..."
> 
> Harry



A republic using the democratic form of government.

The U.S. is a democracy.  You give your vote to a representative to use that vote for whatever he decides.

That's the democratic form of government.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 9, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> It means someone is going to steal from him. You're out of the picture long before then.



I know what it means but it won't do you any good if someone steals from him will it.  

It's just not reality.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 9, 2018)

The girl I work with greets people with "what you know good?"
I hate that saying!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 9, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I know what it means but it won't do you any good if someone steals from him will it.
> 
> It's just not reality.



It won't do you any good, except for that small glint of satisfaction you'll feel.


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2018)

"Whatever!" It's so dismissive; like saying "This conversation is over and I'm not interested in your opinion."

Also I hear young people frequently say, "That is SO gay." What the poof does that mean?


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 9, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> It won't do you any good, except for that small glint of satisfaction you'll feel.



The glint of satisfaction is in the guy who scarfed your wallet.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 9, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> The glint of satisfaction is in the guy who scarfed your wallet.



No, no, no. It's just the satisfaction picturing the guy being hit by a bus.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 9, 2018)

Overly used sayings (mostly covered already)
including onetime witty sayings that went around too long

made a poster on it some time ago;


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 10, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> A republic using the democratic form of government.
> 
> The U.S. is a democracy.  You give your vote to a representative to use that vote for whatever he decides.
> 
> That's the democratic form of government.



Thanks!  I'll need that information when I apply for my Final Papers!

Hal


----------



## jaylon (Feb 10, 2018)

"With All Do Respect"  and then go on with more insulting comments.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 10, 2018)

jaylon said:


> "With All Do Respect"  and then go on with more insulting comments.




It's "With all DUE respect."
HDH


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 10, 2018)

Any sentence that begins with, "No offense, but..." means the loudmouth needs a good punch in the nose.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 10, 2018)

Irritating to hear people say "I could care less".   It's "I *couldn't* care less."

Also I've heard some very educated people say "For all intensive purposes."  Huh?
Try "For all *intents and purposes*."


----------



## Leonie (Feb 10, 2018)

Oh gosh, you'd hate me.   I like to say 'for all in tents and caravans'.   But in my defence, I do know it's wrong.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 10, 2018)

Leonie, :laugh:


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2018)

Has anyone mentioned "Your call is very important to us?"


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 12, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Has anyone mentioned "Your call is very important to us?"



"Press one for ENGLISH."


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 14, 2018)

Your parcel will be with between nine and Six
Then you wait in all day and it doesn't come!


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 14, 2018)

"What can I do you for?"


----------



## Wren (Sep 14, 2018)

People who start a sentence with “Tell me to mind my own business but .......”. 

instead of just minding their own business in the first place !


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 15, 2018)

"well, at YOUR age . . . ."


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2018)

`
I'm often hearing this lately from the younger generation...
"Okay, let's do this damn thing". 

I guess it's catchy. I don't like it but caught myself getting ready to take the dogs for another walk, 
smiled at their excitement, and mindlessly said, "okay, let's do this damn thing"


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2018)

The effort of connecting with everything "self", connecting with their food, 
connecting with the universe, connecting with their inner self.  
Trying to connect with their body, their mindfulness, their self-awareness.

Just do the damn thing :laugh:


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 15, 2018)

"Amazeballs" or "awesome sauce."   

What??


----------



## terry123 (Sep 15, 2018)

Sunny said:


> I get annoyed when young people, instead of saying, "So I said,"  say, "So I'm like."  In fact, that word "like" must be completely worn out by now!


Tired of like too!


----------



## Ronni (Sep 15, 2018)

I really dislike the misuse of "whenever."  It's very prevalent in millennial-speak.  

If a date is unique, or the date or time is known, use "when."  When I go on vacation, I want to rent a cabana.   

"Whenever" is best used for repeated events, or events where the date or time is uncertain.  If you can substitute "every time that" or "whatever time that..." in your sentence, then the use of "whenever" is correct.  Whenever I get in the shower, the phone rings.


----------



## twinkles (Sep 15, 2018)

when you are knee high in s&&&& and someone says its gonna be ok


----------



## peppermint (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi, Lolly….I noticed you put hate in your subject...(It's OK with me)….Standing in line in a store to pay my bill, I was talking with a young lady
in the long line....Some people were grumbling about the 2 ladies by the desk arguing with the Cashier....It was going very slow and people were
getting perturbed....So back to the HATE SUBJECT....  I try not to use it too often, but the lady that was talking to me made a stupid remark....
And I told her I hate when people act like that....She got on my case and told me, please don't use that word.....(I told her, I hear it everyday)
I didn't talk to her for the next 15 min. waiting in line....


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 15, 2018)

peppermint said:


> Hi, Lolly….I noticed you put hate in your subject...(It's OK with me)….Standing in line in a store to pay my bill, I was talking with a young lady
> in the long line....Some people were grumbling about the 2 ladies by the desk arguing with the Cashier....It was going very slow and people were
> getting perturbed....So back to the HATE SUBJECT....  I try not to use it too often, but the lady that was talking to me made a stupid remark....
> And I told her I hate when people act like that....She got on my case and told me, please don't use that word.....(I told her, I hear it everyday)
> I didn't talk to her for the next 15 min. waiting in line....



In my personal rulebook, it is quite acceptable to hate THINGS (big fat green tomato worms, loud arguments, bad traffic, long lines, etc.), but it is not ok to hate PEOPLE. It is also OK to sometimes hate the things people DO (like drinking the last of the milk and putting the container back in the fridge), but not to hate the people who do them.

Thus said my mother, many, many years ago.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 15, 2018)

Pet peeve alert:   When people don't know the difference between "then" and "than."    Argh.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 15, 2018)

My daughters boyfriends parents sold their home in upstate NY and relocated to Arizona.
They came back to NY in July and we invited them for dinner as it looked at the time that our kids would be tying the knot.
I asked the hubby how he liked living there and his abswer was"Pat,it doesn't make a lot of difference if its -10 or 110,you still dont want to be outside...
They returned to NY the following summer and are still here as far as I know.


----------



## Lara (Sep 16, 2018)

peppermint said:


> Hi, Lolly...


"Hi, Lolly"? Is Lolly back? Where is her post?

`


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2018)

Is "hate" supposed to be a bad word?  There are some things that it's perfectly logical to hate. Including some human activities.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 16, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Is "hate" supposed to be a bad word?  There are some things that it's perfectly logical to hate. Including some human activities.



Agree.   Also some despicable people.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2018)

"Like" has been around since the early 50's beat generation. Daddio!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2018)

Lara said:


> "Hi, Lolly"?



Oh, dear gawd, no!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> "Amazeballs" or "awesome sauce."
> 
> What??



Oh dear, I used to say "awesome sauce" awhile back.  I never heard of "amazeballs"! I like it.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 16, 2018)

When  someone  says,  "To  make a long story short......."

I'm  tempted  to say,  "Its  too  late !!"


----------



## dkay (Sep 16, 2018)

"i know exactly how your feel"

Someone calling at 11pm to chat, "oh, did I wake you up?"

Then the most recent comments, "here you go sweetie (honey, darlin' etc)


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2018)

My Brother in law gets on my nerves when he says over and over again in a conversation "But I digress " and he does over and over again. I also get annoyed when someone tells me something nasty about a mutual friend. I am sure they tell nasty things about me,that are lies.


----------



## Linda (Dec 5, 2018)

I think it sounds ridiculous when people say Po Po for police.  As in, here come the Po Po!


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 5, 2018)

The weather is nice today,like.Where are you going like?You okay like?I could go on like!


----------



## Wren (Dec 5, 2018)

The current  trend of prefixing every sentence with the word “so....” is just too ridiculous, as soon as I hear it I lose interest

”My bad” is another one ......._what_ ??


----------



## Keesha (Dec 6, 2018)

Trade said:


> That's one of my favorite expressions!


Yes but YOU are BAD! :yes:


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 6, 2018)

Lara said:


> "Life is too short". What. Would you rather live to be 200?



Yes I would. Why not? It would be fun.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 6, 2018)

dkay said:


> "i know exactly how your feel"
> 
> Someone calling at 11pm to chat, "oh, did I wake you up?"
> 
> Then the most recent comments, "here you go sweetie (honey, darlin' etc)



I’m not fond at all of people calling me using sentimental names reserved for lovers. I’m not your sweetheart, darling, honeybunch or sugar pie. It’s not that I dislike friendly people but some people are inappropriately over friendly to the point of discomfort.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2018)

Shall we go to mine?
Are you coming with?

Incomplete sentences get on my nerves.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 7, 2018)

Pinky said:


> Shall we go to mine?
> Are you coming with?
> 
> Incomplete sentences get on my nerves.



Oh my boss and I used to have fun with incomplete sentences and interrupted questions.

Example Boss: Do we still have?  (interupption).

Me: No but now we have mice.

We were talking about our golf storage shed that had wasps.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 7, 2018)

Manatee said:


> A waitress that addresses a mixed group as "you guys".



I love it.  It makes everyone gender equivalent.

As long as it not "youse" guys.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 7, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I’m not fond at all of people calling me using sentimental names reserved for lovers. I’m not your sweetheart, darling, honeybunch or sugar pie. It’s not that I dislike friendly people but some people are inappropriately over friendly to the point of discomfort.



Hey! When someone calls me sweetheart I ask for a kiss.  What's wrong with that?  And what is surprising I often get one on the cheek of course.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 7, 2018)

Robusta said:


> Hot water heater
> 
> If the water is already hot ,why heat it?



For the same reason you use a 'preheated' oven.

Why not just heat it?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2018)

"No problem" instead of "You're welcome."

Also, when young people are recounting a conversation they've had, "... so, I'm like"  instead of "so I said."


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 7, 2018)

Greyson, no need to type your title in ALL CAPS.  That's considered shouting and/or a way to try to get attention.


----------



## jalou65 (Dec 9, 2018)

You folks are very witty!  Thank you for giving me some good laughs.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 9, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Hey! When someone calls me sweetheart I ask for a kiss.  What's wrong with that?  And what is surprising I often get one on the cheek of course.


It’s a tad different Camper. I’m not looking for kisses. nthego:


----------



## Yongy (Dec 10, 2018)

I dislike it when people I don't know well call me darling or sweetheart.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2020)

I hate when employers don't think you're going fast enough and they tell you to "find another gear." Makes me wanna turn and tell them I'm not a machine...SIUYA


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2020)

Wren said:


> The current  trend of prefixing every sentence with the word “so....” is just too ridiculous, as soon as I hear it I lose interest
> 
> ”My bad” is another one ......._what_ ??


Why is the word so prefixing a sentence ridiculous?


----------



## Ronni (Aug 24, 2020)

I use “my bad” frequently. It’s such great Shorthand for “I messed up..oops!”


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2020)

"Know what I'm sayin'"? I always want to respond saying," No because you are so much more intelligent than me I just never am able to grasp you dialogue."


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2020)

Lara said:


> Can you imagine the grocery checkout clerk having to ask everyone coming through the line "paper or plastic bag"? I even get tired of answering.


They don't ask that in Texas. It's plastic or the highway.


----------



## mlh (Aug 24, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> "What can I do you for?"




What is wrong with that question?


----------



## toffee (Aug 25, 2020)

at the end of the day !!!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2020)

go ahead. 

I'm going to _go ahead_ and make dinner. Just say you're going to make it; is someone trying to stop you?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 25, 2020)

In response to the OP's question, I can't say that any of the posted expressions or slang terms  make me angry.  Some might be annoying if I'm already irritable, but usually I shrug them off. 

In my world,"bite me" is used as a joking alternative to eff off. The day before her online classes began, I texted my daughter with "Yay! School starts tomorrow!" She came back with "bite me." We were both joking and knew it.

Edited to add - She's a teacher.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 25, 2020)

Manatee said:


> A waitress that addresses a mixed group as "you guys".


Or "hi guys", as if we were in the same social group as the waiter. Just seems a little out-of-place, as the wait staff is usually in the same age group as our grand-children.      However, when supermarket staff offers to help me take my groceries to my car, I feel like telling them:   "you should know that I can out-run and out-box you..."


----------



## Treacle (Aug 25, 2020)

There is a word introduced by some young people in every sentence. E.G I went out yesterday like it was raining, so I took my umbrella like it seemed a good idea, (I think you get the point)..........

I also cannot stand the overuse of a term when it comes into 'fashion' eg blue sky thinking, thinking outside the box, the elephant in the room. At the moment 'unprecedented' times is the 'in' phrase. Just saw something that said 'the phrase unprecedented times is as widespread as the pandemic itself,   I rest my case  Just some thoughts ☺


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 25, 2020)

Same difference, drives me nuts.  It's an oxymoron yet so many people just ignore that fact.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 25, 2020)

Manatee said:


> A waitress that addresses a mixed group as "you guys".


Oh I like that...It's a Jersey thing!


----------



## jimbowho (Aug 25, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> "I could care less."....ugh. Makes me cringe. The correct expression is "I _couldn't_ care less."


I say "If I cared any less I'd be dead"...


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 25, 2020)

Maybe this has been mentioned before; I didn’t go way back in topic, but I don’t like hearing “it is what it is. Ok, a tree is a tree and a bird is a bird, but I think when it is applied to situations it’s a cop-out, as tho not worth any effort to understand or improve if needed.


----------



## jimbowho (Aug 25, 2020)

I think "literally" is over used. I literally drank a glass of water. Ok you drank a glass of water, you didn't swim the English Channel.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2020)

The word "like" has been run into the ground, as Treacle said. But it's worse than that.  The one that really annoys me is "I was, like..."  instead of just "I said."

"She was like, do you have a permission slip for that?"

"So I was like, I don't even know what you're talking about!"


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 25, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> go ahead.
> 
> I'm going to _go ahead_ and make dinner. Just say you're going to make it; is someone trying to stop you?


Just giving you fair warning of what to expect.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 25, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Or "hi guys", as if we were in the same social group as the waiter. Just seems a little out-of-place, as the wait staff is usually in the same age group as our grand-children.      However, when supermarket staff offers to help me take my groceries to my car, I feel like telling them:   "you should know that I can out-run and out-box you..."


Ah come on Nathan.  When people are trying to help you?  That's what they are trained to do.  instead of hi guys I say hello folks.  Doesn't that sound ancient?


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 25, 2020)

Sunny said:


> The word "like" has been run into the ground, as Treacle said. But it's worse than that.  The one that really annoys me is "I was, like..."  instead of just "I said."
> 
> "She was like, do you have a permission slip for that?"
> 
> "So I was like, I don't even know what you're talking about!"


Well like awesome.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2020)

Camper, that's why I wish we would all use the wonderful southern American expression, "Y'all."  It covers everything, and sounds friendly and respectful.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 25, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Ah come on Nathan.  When people are trying to help you?  That's what they are trained to do.  instead of hi guys I say hello folks.  Doesn't that sound ancient?


I'm just kidding, I love being facetious, a huge character flaw of mine!      I also tend to make self-deprecating remarks for humor or modesty, which sometimes is misinterpreted  as...I don't know, having "low self-esteem" or some such.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 25, 2020)

Wait, what? ewww I hate hearing that from the young uns and the tv folks.....


----------



## StarSong (Aug 25, 2020)

LOL - I love Wait, what.  It's the modern version of the double take.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 25, 2020)

Nathan said:


> I'm just kidding, I love being facetious, a huge character flaw of mine!      I also tend to make self-deprecating remarks for humor or modesty, which sometimes is misinterpreted  as...I don't know, having "low self-esteem" or some such.


So now can we use the old "all kidding aside" gambit?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 25, 2020)

Exactly!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Oh I like that...It's a Jersey thing!


..and yet it's said all over the UK..(annoyingly)


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 25, 2020)

When I'm talking to someone about something I care about or don't like and they respond with

"I could care less”


If you could care less, 
that means that you care about whatever 
it is too much. It should be " I couldn’t care less."


----------



## peppermint (Aug 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ..and yet it's said all over the UK..(annoyingly)


I don't live there....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I don't live there....


no, but I'm just pointing out it's probably not a 'jersey thing'


----------



## peppermint (Aug 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> no, but I'm just pointing out it's probably not a 'jersey thing'


OK, if you say so....I don't need to biker....And anyway, I like you...We all have our thing...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 25, 2020)

Lately people who I hardly know or don't even know at all seem to be using the phrase "Know what I think ?". I want to say to them no I don't know and I don't care.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 25, 2020)

I've intentionally added you all and y'all to my speech and writing.   Since the plural you seems to be going the way of the horse and  buggy we might as well choose the best alternative.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 25, 2020)

I don't really care how people talk, sing, dance, smoke, complain, I'm not in school....I'm old and we are all in the same "Boat"   Something
my mom would say....
My daughter is coming to see us with my granddaughter....Tomorrow....I'm very happy....So I'll "Shut Up"


----------



## Gardenlover (Aug 25, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I don't really care how people talk, sing, dance, smoke, complain, I'm not in school....I'm old and we are all in the same "Boat"   Something
> my mom would say....
> My daughter is coming to see us with my granddaughter....Tomorrow....I'm very happy....So I'll "Shut Up"


Enjoy, ENJoy, ENJOY!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 25, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Or "hi guys", as if we were in the same social group as the waiter. Just seems a little out-of-place, as the wait staff is usually in the same age group as our grand-children.      However, when supermarket staff offers to help me take my groceries to my car, I feel like telling them:   "you should know that I can out-run and out-box you..."


You know, people get so irritated with customer service people when they offer to help. You do realize we're told to be helpful don't you? People complain if you don't help and they complain if you do. I'm surprised more customer service workers don't just tell people piss off.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You know, people get so irritated with customer service people when they offer to help. You do realize we're told to be helpful don't you? People complain if you don't help and they complain if you do. I'm surprised more customer service workers don't just tell people piss off.


I so agree, Marci.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 26, 2020)

Everyone would have heard 'We are all in this together' referring to Covid 19
I doubt that somewhat as there always seems to be one rule for the rich and one rule for the rest of us


----------



## win231 (Aug 26, 2020)

"Age is only a state of mind."  A really stupid one.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 26, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> Lately people who I hardly know or don't even know at all seem to be using the phrase "Know what I think ?". I want to say to them no I don't know and I don't care.


Which reminds me-  doesn't make me angry, just a little frazzled:  "Do you know what I'm saying?"  and "Do you know what I'm talking about?"  because they imply the person they're talking to is a total dope.


----------



## Jules (Aug 26, 2020)

“Hey, Boomer“  It’s just another way of implying that you’re old and senile.  Downright rude.

(Maybe this has been mentioned.  I didn’t read all 9 pages.)


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> no, but I'm just pointing out it's probably not a 'jersey thing'


Yeah, it is Holly.  Been here for years.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 26, 2020)

Marci, a lot of customer service people have accents so heavy who either come from other nations or actually live there, that sometimes it is impossible to deal with them.  This is what I find so frustrating.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You know, people get so irritated with customer service people when they offer to help. You do realize we're told to be helpful don't you? People complain if you don't help and they complain if you do. I'm surprised more customer service workers don't just tell people piss off.


As I mentioned- my attempt at humor appears to have suffered misinterpretation when presented in print form.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Yeah, it is Holly.  Been here for years.


*Well it was actually first used as a plural ''guys'' meaning people, in the 1800's London.... didn't want to have to labour this point, but here's the proof ...*

Meanwhile, while no candidate was attractive enough to step into the shoes of “thou,” a word was born that would twist and turn on its way to success. It came from the terrifying near-success and utter defeat of the Gunpowder Plot, a scheme to explode 36 barrels of gunpowder under the House of Lords in London on Nov. 5, 1605, when Lords and Commons and bishops and other nobility and royalty gathered in that one room for the annual opening of Parliament. The arch-villain who nearly succeeded in blowing to bits hundreds of leading officials of King James’ Protestant government so that Catholics could take their place was an English Catholic gentleman and soldier named Guy Fawkes. He was in the basement under the House of Lords, ready to light the fuses, when a search party caught him just in time.


Soon his name was on everyone’s lips, as he was interrogated, tortured, tried, convicted and executed before the end of January 1606. But that wasn’t enough for the relieved legislators, who realized that they would likely have been killed if the Gunpowder Plot had succeeded.


That led to the pivotal moment in the history of “guy”: Parliament approved a “Fifth of November Act,” that is, “An act for publick thanksgiving to Almighty God every year on the fifth day of November.” The new holiday would feature special religious services during the day and bonfires at night, lighting fires to mock the man who hadn’t succeeded.


In the fires they burned effigies of the Pope, Guy Fawkes and other archenemies of the moment. They referred to the effigies of Fawkes as “guys.” And then some people began to use “guys” to refer to actual people: men of the lowest and most depraved kind. This was early in the 18th century, more than 200 years ago.


Scarcely anybody noticed, but speakers and writers then began to view “guys” (not Guy) more positively. “Guys” began to shift meaning, to become a term for working-class men, then every human male, from baby boys to ancient men. Speakers and writers found it useful to have a generic term that didn’t require differentiating among categories of males.
  The whole story here....


https://time.com/5688255/you-guys/

Personally I couldn't really care who started it, but you know a point is a point


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks @hollydolly we used to celebrate Guy Fawkes in Australia  on 5th November but it ceased in the 1970s for safety reasons
My sister and I used to enjoy Cracker Night when we were kids 
butI do remember one day we got to School early and there was a small dog lying in the schoolyard 
barely alive covered in blood and the Teacher on Duty had called the Police
Some people can be so very cruel but you know I still remember that and it was 60 years ago


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Thanks @hollydolly we used to celebrate Guy Fawkes in Australia  on 5th November but it ceased in the 1970s for safety reasons
> My sister and I used to enjoy Cracker Night when we were kids
> butI do remember one day we got to School early and there was a small dog lying in the schoolyard
> barely alive covered in blood and the Teacher on Duty had called the Police
> Some people can be so very cruel but you know I still remember that and it was 60 years ago


We still celebrate it here very much Pera...fireworks go on from about a week before and for a couple of weeks after the 5th of November...and of course on Guy Fawkes night there's bonfires throughout the land , I wish they would ban it, it's sooo loud these days  and  it scares the heck out of the animals


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 26, 2020)

Guy Fawkes doesn't mean anything to a Yank other than what we learned about him in history.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Guy Fawkes doesn't mean anything to a Yank other than what we learned about him in history.


well now you know it's where the expression ''guys'' came from in the 18th century London


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 26, 2020)

Nathan said:


> As I mentioned- my attempt at humor appears to have suffered misinterpretation when presented in print form.


It lacks the giggle it needs apparently. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 26, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Marci, a lot of customer service people have accents so heavy who either come from other nations or actually live there, that sometimes it is impossible to deal with them.  This is what I find so frustrating.


Totally with ya on that one.


----------

